# Cadet element preference



## bilal (22 Mar 2004)

who thinks army cadets is better than air cadets and sea cadets ???     :gunner:







Staff edit: clarity of  thread subject


----------



## tabernac (22 Mar 2004)

not sure there will be many people who don‘t aprove of the army cadets, being that this site is ARMY related


----------



## Spartan (22 Mar 2004)

saying its all a part of the Canadian Cadet Movement. they are all equal. 

all them have their pros and cons and different appeals. its up to the individual to find the one that they are interested in.


----------



## bilal (22 Mar 2004)

i think your rite it is up to the individual to find the cadet corp that they like


----------



## chalk1 (22 Mar 2004)

Seeing as this site has had problems with lack of bandwidth recently, we shouldn‘t be wasting it on useless topics such as this.


----------



## solid1191 (22 Mar 2004)

I was in the air cadets now "conscripted" into a closed corp at my school cause its mandatory. Its army corp here. I like both for what they were. I feel that i liked the survival training at air cadets better in army. Army cadets have adventure training but not as much survival training. I liked the SAR feel to Air cadets that army doesnt have. However army cadets does have small bore rifle shoots and para so it has their ups and downs


----------



## 63 Delta (22 Mar 2004)

What is 142 Highlander Closed Army Cadet Corp? Is this Corp even part of the CCM, or is it a private school thing?


----------



## Franko (23 Mar 2004)

Never heard of such a thing. I‘ll get in touch with a buddy of mine in NDHQ and see if it‘s for real or not. More than likely not though. There are no cadet corps in Canada that are organised through private schools for the priviledged few useing public funds to my knowledge.

Like I said I‘ll check this one out. Something smells fishy.

Regards


----------



## cdhoult (23 Mar 2004)

I‘ve seen it happen before, but only with Army Corps. There are a number of them around (Ableby College being one).

Being a CPO1 on the Sea Side and now a MWO on the Army Side there are huge differences...but I wouldn‘t place one above the other. Both have different modes of thinking, and differents ways of going about completing a task, but in the end, the task is complete.

The only thing I have issues with on the army side, at times, is the methods used for discipline....it seems to be ages behind schedule, with the ‘old school‘ cadets (or so they call themselves) leading the way...

But hey, it‘s all in the eye of the beholder.

CH


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2004)

> the ‘old school‘ cadets


.....


???


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Mar 2004)

Yeah there is a closed army cadet corp at Saint Andrews College in Aurora and Franko it is for real.


----------



## corporal-cam (23 Mar 2004)

Air is better because our survival training is actuall survival not "lets play find the glowstick" and because we have our pilots licenses. But your range and para brings the army cadets in a close second.


----------



## bilal (23 Mar 2004)

why is the army cadet corp closed ???


----------



## mattoigta (23 Mar 2004)

Yeah there‘s a private school corps here in Oakville, and i know of one other, St. Georges. Franko, I know its‘ legit because I‘ve met Major McCue a few times, and he is(was?) their principal/CO.


----------



## GrahamD (23 Mar 2004)

I don‘t know what the situation is today in Sea Cadets, but when I was in about 14-15 years ago we had days at the shooting range, all weekend campouts, and Quadra Isaland in the summer.
 For those with enough experience there was also a summer cruise on board a large size sailboat (I forget the name of the boat, I think it was named after a bird) where you went to sea for the whole summer and traveled to some cool places.

Sea Cadets was really fun.  I wasn‘t a fan of drill and inspections at the time, but the classes and activities more than made up for it.


----------



## cdhoult (24 Mar 2004)

That‘s exactly what I mean by ‘old school‘...what I find funny though, is that my CO has been in the CIC since the 70‘s....and he‘s adjusted to all the changes in the system, from CHAP, to letting females into the system, etc....and he‘s awesome.

Then there‘s cadets that joined 3 years ago and claim to be ‘old school‘, lol.

Realistically, saying that Air Cadets get pilot licenses is like saying that Army Cadets get their jump wings....Yes, SOME do....as a percent?....

Many courses that are done are tri-service....Band, SLC has tri-service application, as does Gunnery in the Sea Program (although they do learn Naval Field Gun Drill)...Cadets is Cadets...each element has traditions (or in the case of the air cadets....habits) that are really cool for the cadets to carry on.

Just never lose site of what Cadets is....a Youth Organization. It‘s what we are, and cadets who try to change it into something else end up damaging the program.

CH


----------



## Cadet810 (24 Mar 2004)

I am currently an Air cadet that was Army.

None are better than another. I have spent three years in Army Cadets and litlle over a year in Air cadets. (SO I know what I am talking about)

Instead I will tell you the best things on both sides. 

Air: get to fly
     fly agian
     survival

Army: knows how to have "fun" in the bush and not sit around a campfire

      Shoot 22‘s
      Shoot daisy kneeling and standing
      tradition 
      drill
      And para (for selected few)

In my opinion I have the most respect for Sea Cadets. Tradition over drive.


----------



## sgt_mandal (24 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by 2332Piper:
> [qb] Drill Sergeant Hartman [/qb]


That was Gunnery Sergeant Hartman.


----------



## big_castor (24 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] Never heard of such a thing. I‘ll get in touch with a buddy of mine in NDHQ and see if it‘s for real or not. More than likely not though. There are no cadet corps in Canada that are organised through private schools for the priviledged few useing public funds to my knowledge.
> [/qb]


"Closed" Cadet Corps (as opposed to "Open" Corps, Corps that are open to the general public instead of only the students of a single school) still exist, but are very rare.  There is only one in Quebec  No2 Bishop College   but it‘s one of the oldest in Canada.

These types of Cadet Corps where the backbone of the cadet scheme at the end of the 19th century and up to WW2.  Most of them either closed down or where turned into "open" Corps affiliated with Militia units instead of scools.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2004)

If I‘m not mistaken, our previous MND, MacAllum, fell under one of these cadet units. His only mil experience was as an air cadet at the private school he went to. He has stated it had such a small impression on him, that he‘s not even sure of the position he held or what they did. Enough mil experience for Jean (Baby Doc) Crouton to appoint him MND though.


----------



## chrisp1j (24 Mar 2004)

Our unit has a SAR team as well, so its not limited to air cadets. 

If there are any members of a SAR team on this forum, drop me a line, were always looking for more contacts. 

Regards, 

Chris.


----------



## MOC811 (24 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by chrisp1j:
> [qb] Our unit has a SAR team as well, so its not limited to air cadets.
> 
> If there are any members of a SAR team on this forum, drop me a line, were always looking for more contacts.
> ...


----------



## MOC811 (24 Mar 2004)

Hello Chris,

 I am a retired policeman and have been a Search Manager for a SAR team in Nova Scotia. Hope I can help in any way possible.

RayRay


----------

